# los angeles ugl?



## robot (Jul 31, 2014)

are there really any good ones?


----------



## robot (Jul 31, 2014)

also since ive been locked up diet has gotten big and i have no idea whats what ive read an read and one person says left the other right. so anyway im trying to cut some wieght right now so im doing a low gi diet any input on it or advice


----------



## robot (Jul 31, 2014)

start morning with hot lemon water and breakfast shake(1c almond milk .5c berries 2tsp flaxseed 2tbs rice protien half a bannana.also multi vit and probiotic. have all i can eat low gi veggies all day 1c plain greek yogurt  with handfull nuts. 1c brown rice and 1 6oz serving of protien a day. not all in this order but thats about my day.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 31, 2014)

robot said:


> start morning with hot lemon water and breakfast shake(1c almond milk .5c berries 2tsp flaxseed 2tbs rice protien half a bannana.also multi vit and probiotic. have all i can eat low gi veggies all day 1c plain greek yogurt  with handfull nuts. 1c brown rice and 1 6oz serving of protien a day. not all in this order but thats about my day.



How many cals does that shake out to?


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 31, 2014)

UGL's can be a roll of the dice.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 31, 2014)

I heard Orange County UGL is decent, I would stay away from Compton UGL.....


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 31, 2014)

Flyingdragon said:


> I heard Orange County UGL is decent, I would stay away from Compton UGL.....



No you got it all wrong. Compton Labs makes the best gear. You get a free eazy-e bumper sticker with a $300 purchase


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 31, 2014)

Negros With Attitude?


----------



## robot (Jul 31, 2014)

lol i wouldnt mind an eazy sticker.


----------



## robot (Jul 31, 2014)

the shake has 270cal


----------



## robot (Jul 31, 2014)

lol is there really a compton ugl, in the joint niggas needed to look at the wieght to get swole, never thought they would go that route


----------



## robot (Jul 31, 2014)

forgot the half bannana so 320cal


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 31, 2014)

robot said:


> start morning with hot lemon water and breakfast shake(1c almond milk .5c berries 2tsp flaxseed 2tbs rice protien half a bannana.also multi vit and probiotic. have all i can eat low gi veggies all day 1c plain greek yogurt  with handfull nuts. 1c brown rice and 1 6oz serving of protien a day. not all in this order but thats about my day.




How much do you weigh? whats your percent body fat? what are your goals? are you a male or female? (srs questions)


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 31, 2014)

ice cube labs


----------



## robot (Jul 31, 2014)

im 5'8" 200lb 15% id like to be down at 10%


----------



## robot (Jul 31, 2014)

are you yanking my dong dude? really ice cube labs ? nwa has a full operation in comptom?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 31, 2014)

robot said:


> are you yanking my dong dude? really ice cube labs ? nwa has a full operation in comptom?



yes once easy e labs went down cube took over


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 31, 2014)

dont mess with suge knight labs their scammers...go with ice cube labs


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 31, 2014)

I prefer long beach labs. Stay away from inglewood labs. Inglewood always up to no good.


----------



## robot (Jul 31, 2014)

you mean this nigga


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 31, 2014)

robot said:


> you mean this nigga



nigga u know what im sayin?


----------



## robot (Jul 31, 2014)

http://www.trendyink.net/blog/2010/funny/ice-cube-first-i-was-like-but-then/


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 31, 2014)

would you believe im lost in this thread hahahaa


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 31, 2014)

good ole ez e.  takes me back 15yrs....lol



OP, try to find someone whose used these said labs.  or just look on int'l sites.


----------



## robot (Jul 31, 2014)

i went to op site and it said my order was submitted and i would get an email and never did? maybe i was on the wrong site?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 31, 2014)

robot said:


> i went to op site and it said my order was submitted and i would get an email and never did? maybe i was on the wrong site?



did u try opp site?


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 31, 2014)

East Los, Homes!


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 1, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> How many cals does that shake out to?



Doesn't matter how many  calories it shakes out to. He's going to strip his muscle mass right down in a hurry with 6oz of protein a day, if that was his entire  daily diet. He will be skinny fat I the end.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 1, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> did u try opp site?



You down with opp?


----------



## robot (Aug 1, 2014)

me and every last homie.


----------



## robot (Aug 1, 2014)

and for my diet i get 24g protien with the shake and i can eat all the beans i want.also might add this is just the first 2 weeks as a detox stage.


----------



## robot (Aug 1, 2014)

naughty by nature ugl is pretty good old school shit im sure too


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 1, 2014)

robot said:


> and for my diet i get 24g protien with the shake and i can eat all the beans i want.also might add this is just the first 2 weeks as a detox stage.


You might want to to adjust that diet brother. Sounds like it's going to do you more harm than good. 
Then again, I don't know you're stats or training program. 
If you're training just so so then you need a 1gram to 1.5grams of protein per body pound of your weight. 2 grams if you're training intensely.  I think from what you've stated you're well below that. Even if you're trying to loose weight that should be you're protein intake. 
No such thing of a detox by lack of protein. Except for those celebrity retards.


----------



## robot (Aug 1, 2014)

ok im doing about 45 mins weights and 45 mins cardio mostly lap swiming.  after the 2 wks is over ill up my protien thanks for the input thats the first and the reason i came to a forum well second reason i came to a forum but thank bro. in prison i ate as much as i could mostly crap spreds and shit but worked out all day. since ive been out all this new diet shit is insane.


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 1, 2014)

I like OC labs.  I buy all my gear from Gaston at Disneyland.


----------



## robot (Aug 1, 2014)

lol wtf is a gaston at disneyland?


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 1, 2014)

From Beauty and the Beast 
http://img.4plebs.org/boards/tg/image/1368/41/1368419725406.jpg
http://25.media.tumblr.com/c14fd878b5a8c8244d8a17e3c8d778fe/tumblr_mgywc95Dw61rfdxd8o4_500.gif


----------



## robot (Aug 1, 2014)

check... got it... so any member of nwa or yoked disney dudes are the go to


----------



## robot (Aug 4, 2014)

ok so ive been having a tough time getting my hands on some gear but today an old friend of mine gave me some tren and some eqpoise. can you run just those 2 or do i need to run a test along with it?


----------



## event462 (Aug 4, 2014)

I've never ran a true cycle, I'm just on TRT myself, but on another forum they have talked about this. I'm not sure if I'm allowed to say the name of the forum or post a link so I will just paste what one of their senior members said...

"The reason test would be recommended in this cycle is because tren will increase prolactin levels. prolactin inhibits dopaminergic action.......testosterone and DHT increase dopaminergic action. Libido and overall mood can be affected, and in some, affected greatly."

My own opinion is also that the tren might may you lethargic and definitely screw with your cardio. I'm currently using low dose tren and have noticed that a little. So basically I guess I'm saying I think you need at least a little test. Hopefully some of the more knowledgable brothers can either back me up or tell me if i'm completely off basis.


----------



## robot (Aug 4, 2014)

thanks for that tidbit.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 4, 2014)

Listen to Jax brother, you need to get that protein up.. and your total cals for that matter 


As of right now, your protein intake consists of:

shake - 24grams 
Greek yogurt - ~24 grams
Handful of nuts - ~12 grams
6 oz of protein - does that mean meat? and how lean is the meat? chicken breast would give you ~40grams


That's 100 grams per day. I always recommend a bare minimum of 1 gram per pound of lean body mass - you are 200lbs @ 15% bf = 170lbs of LBM 

that's 170 grams of protein bare minimum (no gear, training 3x week)


And I don't know what you are trying to detox from? If you eat clean food, drink a lot of water, and workout with some intensity, your body will sweat out toxins... just don't put them back into your body and voila!! consider yourself detoxed.. also Idk what protein consumption has to do with detoxing?


----------

